
You Don't Need All That JavaScript, I Promise • Stuart Langridge - Mkayxx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1L2WgXu2JY
======
theandrewbailey
Don't use Javascript because it might break, so here's some Javascript to work
around that.

